# Cathedral Pic



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://weddingmapper.s3.amazonaws.com/assets/photos/15/42/214517_l.jpg

I will post a wedding pic later when I get them. I did gain a daughter but now both of my sons are married and it made me sad in a way. We shared so very much together that it is hard to see that part of our life differently. They will both have their own families and be able to share the joys of fatherhood.....just like I did. I am sure grandchildren will bring a different joy to my life to fill the void....the first one is due April 21.

It was a beautiful wedding and her folks were seeing their first born move on with her life also....and that is a moving experience. They really hosted a fine wedding. We are totally different folks....they are from a large city and of course we live much more rurally. Her father was very gracious towards me and thanked me for my sons character and upbringing. He also thanked me for the outdoor perspective that my son had brought into their family.

They are a well matched couple.

It has been a joyful weekend and a surprisingly emotional weekend for me.

Best Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful cathedral.

Next time to England we will visit Kings again.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats mike....


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congratulations Mike in the gaining of a daughter...and you'll be amazed at the impact grandchildren will have in your life, I know they have made a huge difference in mine.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Gorgeous pictures! My dad always said that if he'd known grandkids were this much fun, he would've had them first! Congratulations!


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations Mike!! Beautiful pictures. You will be a changed man when the grandkids hit. Enjoy


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------

